# "pa rin" and "din" at the same time?



## tagadoug

Hi,

My understanding is that
"Masakit din ang ulo ko" means "I also have a headache"
and
"Masakit pa rin ang ulo ko" means "I still have a headache"
(please correct me if I'm wrong)

So how would you say "I also still have a headache" or "I still have a headache also"?

Thanks


----------



## DotterKat

The enclitic particles _rin _and _din_, which both mean _too_ or _also_ are interchangeable.

Your sentence _I also still have a headache _can be translated to Ako din/rin, masakit pa din/rin ang ulo ko.


----------



## Equinozio

Hi tagadoug,

It depends what you mean. Like DotterKat says:
Ako rin, masakit pa rin ang ulo ko. = Me too, my head still hurts.

But if you mean: my head still hurts too (not just my belly)
Masakit pa rin ang tiyan ko, pati ang ulo ko. = My belly still hurts, and my head too.


----------



## mataripis

Hi Tagadoug!  "Pa rin" is used  when after medication, the disorder still persists. "Din" is used when not just one part of the body is affected by the disorder.  example 1.) Masakit pa rin ang ulo ko kahit nakainom na ako ng gamot.(Headaches persists even after i take/took medication) 2.) Masakit din ang ulo habang/pag may sinat ako. ( with fever my head is aching too.)


----------

